# What to do w/loaf of whole grain ciabatta bread



## singer92 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have this ciabbata bread and im not sure what to do with it... its about 2 feet long, and Ive never used it... would a ciabbata grilled cheese work?! highly confused over here!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2013)

Ciabatta is the classic bread used to make panini - Italian pressed sandwiches. They can be filled with almost anything. Cured meats, cheese, some type of greens, olive oil and red-wine vinegar, etc. Yummy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 27, 2013)

Bread freezes well, in case you have any left.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok,
Try it for either lunch or as a starter with roast Mediterranean vegetables (eg. chop up red / green peppers, aubergine onion, garlic, tomatoes etc sprinkle with olive oil, P&S and roast until charring on the sides) Make sure you have a little bowl of the best EVO you can get to dip your bread into, pour a glass of something smooth. In my case a dry white or Rose wine and you will be in Heaven !
Also, it freezes really well and I defrost mine by leaving it in the warm sunshine for a while.
It's great with any fresh cheese. I don't see why you couldn't grill that but I never get around to it. The med veg dish with ciabatta just disappears in our house
.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 28, 2013)

If you have any left over bread, cut  it into cubes, toss with a mixture of olive oil, garlic and herbs of your choice.  Place on a sheet pan and bake in hot oven until golden brown and crisp.  Use as croutons or in panzanella salad --- chopped tomatoes, red onion, cucumbers, red or green bell peppers, olives, etc. with your favorite vinaigrette.  Toss the croutons into this veggie salad and enjoy!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 28, 2013)

Try using it for bread sticks!!! cut length wise as you feel comfy with brush wti a mixture of evoo and melted butter sprinkle with black truffle salt or garlic granuals or onion granuals. I then put them on large cookie sheets  with separation between the sticks and toast in a 400 oven til golden then they are ready to be dunked into something like French onion soup or a nice dip  Give them a try they are good and your not fooling around with dough kneading if you are in a hurry..
kadesma


----------

